# Thoughts on the 887 Remington



## Scottie_The_Boy (Apr 15, 2008)

Whats your thoughts of the new Remington 887 Nitro Mag Pump For a waterfowl gun?

I mostly field hunt and when I am near water hunting, I am never out on a boat shooting...

I tend to stay back and in the flyway as they leave and head back to the ponds ....

I Mostly goose hunt,Only taken 2 mallards and I'ld rather goose hunt myself.

I have been shooting 2 3/4" #BB and 2 3/4" #2's and doin' okay.

Just want a Newer model gun that can chamber 2 3/4'- 3 " or even 3 1/2" .....But I am not really into 3 1/2" loads...

Thanks guns
Scottie_The_Boy


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

I've heard bad bad things about them. Jam machines. For about the same price, you can get a stoeger m2000 semi auto. You can shoot 3" with that. I never had a single issue with mine.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

JUNK


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I had read all the bad reviews, but had to go to the gun shop to pick one up and hold it just once. I will say just once because I cannot believe that Remington would make such a piece of "JUNK". That is the only description of it that is possible after holding and pointing one. I wouldn't give $50 for it brand new.

But that is just my opinion too, I am sure someone out there loves them.


----------

